# CANt find a plow! need help!!



## rugbyjjb (Nov 9, 2006)

does anyone know if any other applications will fit an 89 jeep Cherokee. For some reason i can not find any frames out there for that exact year and make. any help would be great thanks! also if anyone has any recommendations that would be awsome.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Blizzard and Snoway both make them for that vehicle. Meyers used to in the two meter blades. Western I believe discontinued them.

Jerre


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

You should be able to get a Fisher for it. Fisher is the most durable, best-constructed product, AND it's based in New England. I'm sure there are some different options/sizes available for you


----------



## ram1500 (Oct 4, 2005)

Call CJC Snowplows in RI He has a Blizzard 720LT that will fit your vehicle.
401-231-3033


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

rugbyjjb;394814 said:


> does anyone know if any other applications will fit an 89 jeep Cherokee. For some reason i can not find any frames out there for that exact year and make. any help would be great thanks! also if anyone has any recommendations that would be awsome.


I just sold a brand new mount and plow in april it was off of my 89 jeep cherokee, dam only three months off. Thats what they told me, they just dont make them any more. But this one place just happen to have a new mount laying around, so I lucked out. Hope you find one, Good Luck.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry it was Western, they are discontinued who ever said that you are right.


----------

